# ISO vegetarian camping recipe advice



## amyoceaneyes (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all.  I'm going on a week long camping trip and am assigned dinner duty later in the week.  We're driving in to the site, so packing light isn't an issue, but ingredients that won't spoil after 4 days in the cooler are.  We'll have a pretty nice "kitchen" set up, so I'm not limited as far as those types of resources go.  If anyone knows of any great healthy, veggie-full, vegetarian, meal ideas I would be grateful to hear them.
Thanks!


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 13, 2008)

amyoceaneyes said:


> Hi all.  I'm going on a week long camping trip and am assigned dinner duty later in the week.  We're driving in to the site, so packing light isn't an issue, but ingredients that won't spoil after 4 days in the cooler are.  We'll have a pretty nice "kitchen" set up, so I'm not limited as far as those types of resources go.  If anyone knows of any great healthy, veggie-full, vegetarian, meal ideas I would be grateful to hear them.
> Thanks!



Spaghetti with your favorite non-meat sauce... Salad.  Good flavors, filling after a hard day playing outside.  Easy to fix and clean up.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 13, 2008)

I always have a problem when someone wants a "vegetarian" recipe because there are different kinds/degrees of vegetarianism which have different restrictions on what they consider to be _vegetarian_. 

One thing you could make is an okra gumbo served over rice ... make a dark roux, add diced onions and green bell peppers, then okra (fresh or canned) and diced tomatoes (fresh or canned) with some cajun seasoning. If your form of vegetarianism allows shellfish - you can add some dehydrated/dried shrimp (available in probably any asian market).

Red beans and rice.

Black-eyed peas over dutch-oven cornbread.

Garlic broccoli over pasta ... mince some garlic and add it to a skillet of cold EVOO - bring it up to temp where you see bubbles coming up from the edges of the garlic and cover and remove from the heat to allow it to steep for about 30 minutes. Then, put it back on the heat until the oil is hot - add some diced onion and sliced mushrooms - sauté - then add broccoli florets and cook to a mush ... add more EVOO to make it creamy ... serve over linguine or fettuccine. 

Pasta and Squash ... cut some zucchini and yellow squash in half (lengthwise) then slice about 1/4-inch thick ... sauté in EVOO with onion and garlic - then add drained diced tomatoes and Italian herbs (like oregano) ... serve over linguine or fettuccine.

There is always Pasta e Fagioli (pasta with beans) - you can weed through the recipes to find one that sounds good to you.

If your form of vegetarianism allows fish - salmon or mackerel croquets from canned fish, if it allows chicken then you could go with chicken and dumplings from canned chicken.

What would you cook at home on your stovetop using ingredients that would not be refrigerated for 5-6 days? That's what you can cook on a campout. If your camp-site has the ability to use a dutch-oven for baking (a real wood fire where you can place coals on the top and under the  bottom of the DO), that expands your capabilites.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2008)

Short pasta with grilled or stir-fried veggies would be great. Here's a variation of something a friend of mine did on a camp stove: Cook pasta and drizzle with olive oil. In a large skillet, heat olive oil and saute chopped garlic and onions. Add salt, pepper and Italian seasoning (he had a McCormick's bottle of whole dried seasonings with a grinder), stir, then add 2-3 colors of bell peppers and zucchini (enough to serve everyone) cut into 1-inch squares. Cook and toss till done to your liking, mix with pasta, and serve.

Or you could just quarter the veggies, toss with olive oil, S&P, and grill, then cut up and mix with the pasta.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 14, 2008)

Perhaps a Vegetable curry might be good.  Zucchini, Cauliflower, Broccoli, Okra, a few sweet peas, some chilis, if you like, maybe some cucumber, ...let your imagination be your guide.
A good curry powder and a bit of coconut milk. You could add a little yogurt, if permissible, although yogurt might be tricky to carry camping.  Serve it over rice.


----------

